# Pink milk



## orchid (Apr 2, 2014)

I have only been milking for about a month so I still learning. I have 2 toggs I have been milking with no problems. One is a ff one is a second timer. The ff the last few days has been lifting her leg and hiding it up while I milk her. Today the pail was very pink and had blood swirls in it. She is eating and drinking and her udder doesn't feel warm or hard. What should I do? Does she have mastitis?


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

That does sound like mastitis. What are your milking practices? Here is some good advice about what to do:

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/mastitis.htm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would test for mastitis but she could also have a burst blood vessel. It sounds like she might be in pain when you milk her.


----------



## orchid (Apr 2, 2014)

Is there something I can do for her?


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, you absolutely should treat her. Read the link I posted above about treating mastitis. If it is a burst blood vessel, which hadn't occurred to me, I don't know. Maybe give her some banamine to lessen her discomfort? Be gentle with her when milking and milk as often as possible.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Buy a California mastitis test kit. Test her for mastitis before treating. If it just a burst blood vessel, then you just wait for the milk to clear up.


----------



## orchid (Apr 2, 2014)

She was a little better this morning. I used some warm compresses. Edits milking and was very gentle and it didn't seem as uncomfortable. The milk was still a little pink but much lighter than last night


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I really suspect a burst blood vessel but it never hurts to test for mastitis. Just kind of review how you are milking.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just had this happen with one of my does...milk was pink for 2 1/2 days...then fine. It was burst vessels, not mastitis.


----------

